# X-Fusion o2 02 RC Dämpfer Luftdämpfer 165mm



## bikeseppl (1. November 2011)

Hallo schaut bitte hier
Bitte beachtet auch meine anderen Auktionen: LRS'e, Bremsen, Felgen usw.

Servus Reiner


----------

